# Pay As You Go service from DishNetwork



## LostInJawja

First, let me say that dbstalk.com looks like a great forum. Good grammar, civilized and technically astute answers, and after reading several pages of posts, I didn't see a single one of those, "I don't have a VIP 211k receiver, but I used to drive a top-fuel dragster" answers. Refreshing.

I'm looking to get BACK into satellite TV--the last time I used it, dishes had one LNB like they're supposed to. Any day now, I expect to see a dish with six or eight LNBs so you can receive all-in-view satellites.

I'm interested in using the pay-as-you-go service described at dishformyrv.com. Sorry, you'll have to cut and paste--I'm a new member.

I really only need* satellite TV at our "Home-base" campground in North Georgia, but the sky is totally blocked at any true azimuth greater than 180 degrees. It's wide open from 90 to 180, down to less than 10 degrees elevation.

I wrote to Dish For My RV, but they said it wouldn't work, implying that only the satellites off to the southwest would work. (110, 119, 121?) When I asked the rep what was the longitude of the satellites that would work, he didn't know.:eek2:

My question is, "Does anyone know if Dish For My RV will work with 61.5 and 77.0?" 

It seems to me that the programming available to the user is set in the receiver, not the satellite, and the only way it would NOT work is if the VIP 211k is inhibited from being reset to these satellites? I know a lot of stuff, but none of it is about satellite TV.

*Yeah, right!:sure:

TIA
Art


----------



## [email protected]

Hi and welcome to DBSTalk!! I would be happy to assist you with your questions about the DISH Network satellites. If you would like to post the Zip Code for the North Georgia home base. I can give you the pointing details for the western (119,110, & 129) & eastern arc 72.7, 61.5 & 77). The Potable Satellite dish that you choose will need to be compatible with the installed arc. There are dished that will only work on the Western Arc.

*"It seems to me that the programming available to the user is set in the receiver, not the satellite, and the only way it would NOT work is if the VIP 211k is inhibited from being reset to these satellites?" *
I do not understand what you mean by this. The receiver gets the programming directly from the satellite in real time. The dish determines satellites you receive and once pointed correctly, a check switch test is run on the receiver and it will display the satellites it can pick up. There is a different LNBF for the eastern arc (1000.4) and western arc (1000.2). Please let me know if you have any additional questions. Thank you!


----------



## LostInJawja

I know how to point a dish.

My question is, "Does anyone know if the service from Pace called *Dish For My RV *will work with 61.5 and 77.0?"

The rep from Pace said no.

Art


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

LostInJawja,

I used this link:http://www.dishformyrv.com/products/Weekender-RV-Pack.html , to see exactly what this offer included. From the picture on the website, it says the dish is a 1000.2, so this dish is a WA (119, 110, 129) installation. It will not work on the satellites you asked about. You need a 1000.4 dish and LNB for the EA (77, 72.7, 61.5) installation. You might check with this company to see if they have the 1000.4 available. We have retailers who can also assist you. Please let me know if you need further help. Thanks.


----------



## BobaBird

I think Art is asking if there's something about the Dish for My RV service that would prevent it from working on the EA other than Pace's decision not to offer the EA dish. I can't think of a reason.


----------



## [email protected]

BobaBird said:


> I think Art is asking if there's something about the Dish for My RV service that would prevent it from working on the EA other than Pace's decision not to offer the EA dish. I can't think of a reason.


As of this time, the automatic portable satellite units that are manufactured and that Pace sells, will get the 119,110, 129. Very few units will get the 119, 110, & 61.5 but this satellite configuration will be missing a lot of HD programming, so we do not recommend. There are other satellite dishes that require manual set up and pointing that can get the eastern arc.


----------



## LostInJawja

Yeah, but it's probably better than NO TV.


----------



## butters

From a technical standpoint, I see no reason why you couldn't use the Eastern Arc as long as you have a 1000.4 dish or another antenna capable of picking up the EA satellites. If you are looking at the automatic antennas like the Winegard Carryout (http://winegard.com/carryout/), the user manual (http://www.winegard.com/kbase/upload/2452172.pdf) seems to suggest that it will work with Eastern Arc as referenced on page 10. However, it does not mention 72 or 77 on the specs on the last page... Not sure about the other Winegard antennas but it would seem that if you can point it and you have a dish that can see the EA birds, the 211 receiver should have no issues using them.

Hopefully someone can confirm that this is possible.


----------



## LostInJawja

butters said:


> From a technical standpoint, I see no reason why you couldn't use the Eastern Arc as long as you have a 1000.4 dish or another antenna capable of picking up the EA satellites.


Works good. I'm a Happy Camper here at my seasonal campsite.

But...

I obtained approval for DNS for my RV. When I got set up here using the 1K.4/VIP-211k on the EA satellites, there was no DNS. Another forum's Subscription List clearly shows DNS service on 72.7°. When I called DishNetwork (3 times, actually), they said there was no DNS on the EA. So I reverted to the Locals as this campground is listed as my Service Address. I would rather have the DNS, as we go beyond the locals on occasion.

Then, someone on an RV forum cited the DishForMyRV web page that shows DNS on 72.7°. Here: http://www.dishformyrv.com/distant-network/ click on the *"Show Channels Available Through Distant Network Services"* button.

Anyone out there actually receiving the DNS service on 72.7°?

Thanks.
Art


----------

